# playparks



## Chachi_for_mayor (May 16, 2005)

i only know the gunni one, what do you need to know? its 2 holes the first is pretty mellow, its changing everyday because of the flow but its staying in almost the same easy state the whole time, the second hole is getting bigger and deeper everyday and by deep i mean sometimes it will be overhead when your in it, both are awesome right now.


----------



## yodakiva (May 12, 2005)

Chachi_for_mayor said:


> i only know the gunni one, what do you need to know? its 2 holes the first is pretty mellow, its changing everyday because of the flow but its staying in almost the same easy state the whole time, the second hole is getting bigger and deeper everyday and by deep i mean sometimes it will be overhead when your in it, both are awesome right now.


thanks for the info on gunni. will check it out.
yodakiva


----------

